

Are videos of Khan Academy really good? Khan vs Pro - KishoreKumar
http://garyrubinstein.teachforus.org/2011/12/13/pro-vs-khan/

======
kls
_What we need is a platform where teachers can upload their videos and the
ones that are the best can be featured and those teachers can achieve some
Khan-like fame. Instead Khan has a monopoly as the one man show._

I do like this, because while one teacher may excel at math teaching their
format may not work so well for other academic studies. A system of user
ranking and teacher submissions could be pretty cool. If it where me I would
build it so their is a strict topic, such as addition or real numbers and then
people can submit videos for that detailed topic. Then an entire math
curriculum can be built out of the top rated videos with all the other videos
available by rank from best to worst. This would allow for someone that just
does not get the recommended teachers style or format to work down the
recommended videos until they find one that can convey the format in a manner
that they understand. We seem to keep looking for the one pinnacle of teaching
formats, which is a silver bullet, it does not exist, they is not one style
that can convey every concept to every person. We need to stop believing that
their is, and I think the author, in the text I highlighted is very close to
understanding that problem.

~~~
phaus
Teachers already have a platform they can use to achieve Khan-like fame. Its
called youtube and its the same thing that Khan used.

The author comes across as jealous and petty. His mentality is pretty much the
polar opposite of the average HN reader. Instead of solving a problem or
building a product he would rather complain about how he could do a better job
but won't.

~~~
kls
I understand that the author was being petty, but I do believe that he almost
stumbled across a good solution in the article and missed it. I was pointing
out that with a little more thought on the part of the author, a platform
could be developed to help deal with the need to identify good education with
application to a broad amount of people.

